# Einfacher P-Regler mit Step7



## magmaa (19 Mai 2007)

Hallo hat jemand ne idee wie ich ganz einfachen P-Regler mit Step7 machen kann für eine Wasserfüllstandsregelung.


----------



## gravieren (19 Mai 2007)

Hi



> Hallo hat jemand ne idee wie ich ganz einfachen P-Regler mit Step7 machen kann für eine Wasserfüllstandsregelung.


Willst du den P-Regler selbst schreiben.

Welche "Ist-Werte" hast du  ?  (Analogeingang)

Welche Stell-Einheiten willst du verwenden  ?


Solltest du ein Magnetventil verwenden wollen, empfehle ich dir einen 
2-Punktregler mit Hysterese.

P.S:  P-Regler hat "bleibende" Differenz

Will da jemand mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen, oder nur von der "Butterbrot-Thematik" ablenken


----------



## magmaa (19 Mai 2007)

JA will ich selber schreiben oder gibt es schon was fertig von Step7 ? (kenn nur diesen PID) 

 "Ist-Werte" Analogeingang

"Stell-Einheiten" Analogausgang

und ein Motor wird gesteuert.


----------



## MSB (19 Mai 2007)

Keine Ahnung wie deine "Wasserfüllstandsregelung" funktionieren soll,
aber ein P-Regler hört sich irgendwie ungeeignet an.

Einfacher Code für einen P-Regler:

```
L Sollwert
L Istwert
-R
T Regelabweichung

L Regelabweichung
L P_Faktor
*R
T Stellsignal
```

Setzt natürlich voraus das deine Signale entsprechen skaliert sind/werden.
Den Istwert z.B. mit den FC105 aus TI-S7 Converting
Das Stellsignal z.B. mit den FC106 TI-S7 Converting

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## gravieren (20 Mai 2007)

Hi magmaa




> JA will ich selber schreiben oder gibt es schon was fertig von Step7 ? (kenn nur diesen PID)


P = Proportional
I = Integral
D = Diverentiol

P + I + D = PID-Regler

P + 0 + 0 = P - Regler






> "Ist-Werte" Analogeingang
> "Stell-Einheiten" Analogausgang


O.K!  Du hast einen IST-Wert und einen Sollwert.
Der Stellwert ist z.b.  0 - 10 Volt öffnen.




> und ein Motor wird gesteuert.


UPS,  kann dein Motor   Analog verarbeiten  ?

0  Volt   Motor schliesst
10 Volt Motor öffnet  ?    

Ich denke, du hast noch ein kleine Problem.


----------



## magmaa (20 Mai 2007)

Guten morgen

@gravieren



> P = Proportional
> I = Integral
> D = Diverentiol
> 
> ...


Ist mir schon klar aber da müste ich mich erst in das PID control programm einlesen um denn Regler einzustellen, da kenn ich mich noch nicht so aus  mit.



> UPS,  kann dein Motor   Analog verarbeiten


Ja man kann doch die drehzahl des motors stellen und damit die fördermende bestimmen.


und @MSB



> L Sollwert
> L Istwert
> -R
> T Regelabweichung
> ...


was ist dies -R und *R ???


----------



## gravieren (20 Mai 2007)

Hi



> Ist mir schon klar aber da müste ich mich erst in das PID control programm einlesen um denn Regler einzustellen, da kenn ich mich noch nicht so aus mit.


Ich denke, da wirst du NICHT drum herumkommen, falls du erfolg haben willst.
Bin zwar skeptisch, dass du mit einem P-Regler glücklich wirst  




> Ja man kann doch die drehzahl des motors stellen und damit die fördermende bestimmen.


Ach so, du willst die Pumpe Drehzuahlregeln.

Frage: Verwendest du dazu z.b. einen Micromaster.
Falls ja, nimm doch einen 440 er, der hat den PID schon drinnen.
In verbindung mit einem Ultraschall-Sensor brauchst du KEINE SPS mehr  



> L Sollwert
> L Istwert
> -R
> T Regelabweichung
> ...


Das sind eigentlich Grundlagen der SPS-Technik.  

Ich schreibes es dir mal Verständlich um:

Regelabweichung = Sollwert - Istwert
Stellsignal = Regelabweichung * P_Faktor

P_Faktor ist die Verstärkung, wie der Regler auf Abweichungen reagieren soll.


----------



## magmaa (20 Mai 2007)

Ok ja ich bin ja noch am anfang der sps leiter und das ist ne übungsaufgabe und da steht halt drin mann soll denn füllstand mit einer analogbaugruppe aufnehmen und mit einen P-Regler den füllstand regeln. 

Eleganter wäre es schon wenn man es mit dem PID macht. 
Da bin ich aber noch am lesen kennst du eine gute seite oder pdf über PID control hab bis jetzt nur die pdf von Siemens.


----------



## gravieren (20 Mai 2007)

Hi



> Ok ja ich bin ja noch am anfang der sps leiter und das ist ne übungsaufgabe und da steht halt drin mann soll denn füllstand mit einer analogbaugruppe aufnehmen und mit einen P-Regler den füllstand regeln.


War von mir nicht böse gemeint   
Sollte nur ein wink wmit dem Zaunpfanhl sein.  




> Da bin ich aber noch am lesen kennst du eine gute seite oder pdf über PID control hab bis jetzt nur die pdf von Siemens.


 
Zum Empfehlen :
https://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm?HTTPS=REDIR

Für grundsätzliche Fragen/Einstellanweisungen habe ich noch andere Links.
Solltest du mal tiefer in die Materie einsteigen wollen:  www.oscat.de das gibt es einen PID-Regler im Quellcode. Suche nach  OSCAT-Lib für Step 7.   Der Quellcode ist in SCL geschrieben.


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 Mai 2007)

Wenn es "nur" eine Übungsaufgabe sein soll, dann mach es ruhig so.

Du musst nur berücksichtigen, dass deine Regelstrecke nicht zu schwingen anfängt.

Die *R und +R und -R sind Rechenbefehle und bedeuten, dass zwei REAL-Zahlen multipliziert, addiert oder subtrahiert werden sollen ...


----------



## magmaa (20 Mai 2007)

Ok danke ich werd erstmal die einfach version probieren und wenn ich noch zeit habe die mit PID control.


----------



## Sockenralf (20 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

wenn das "nur" eine Übung ist, dann könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, daß der Dozent eigentlich auf das "-R" und "*R" rauswollte.
Wobei: wird nicht erst im Unterricht was besprochen und DANN eine Übung dazu gemacht?
Dann passt aber die Frage nicht, was denn -R und *R bedeutet????


Anderersteits verstehe ich aber auch nicht, wie man denn einen Regler realisieren soll, ohne daß sowas bekannt ist.
Sollte im Unterricht doch noch weit vor parametrierbaren FBs usw. stehen?   

MfG


----------



## magmaa (20 Mai 2007)

Selbst ist der mann im studium wir hatten zwar 1 semester regelungstechnik 
ab das war nur theorie was ist regler welche gibt es usw. bodediagramm zeichen usw. und was -R und *R betrifft war das mehr ne syntax frage ich weiss schon was  Regelabweichung und Stellgröße ist. 

Ansonsten haben wir jetzt 1 semester steuerungstechnik da hatten wir bis jetzt aber nur wie erstelle ich eine schrittkette wie setz ich sie in FUP um.
Und denn rest muss man sich selbst erarbeiten...


----------



## TommyG (20 Mai 2007)

Arme Sau...

Zum P Regler und Wasserstand...

Beim Klokasten reicht ja auch nen P- Regler. Den ausregelnden Teil übernimmt dann die Strecke. Komfortable Dinger haben da noch so ein Überlaufbehälter, der macht den D- Anteil. 

Wikipedia dürfte Dir vielleicht helfen, oder habt ihr die Regeltechnik komplett im Stundenplan?

Der P- Regler an sich mach Dir nen Ausgang, der propotional zum  Unterschied zwischen Soll und Ist- Wert , daher das *R, also wie stark der Regler reagieren soll und das -R als Differenzbildner.

*Erfolg*

Greetz


----------



## magmaa (28 Mai 2007)

So hab das jetzt mal mit dem P-Regler ausprobiert haut bestens hin.
Nun wollt mal das ganze mit PID control ausprobieren nur leider scheitert es schon wenn ich versuche das projekt zur sps zu übertragen. 
Da merckert step7 immer rum DB41 kan nicht übertagen werden und dann die rote LED SF geht an der sps an. Was könnte das sein?


----------



## crash (28 Mai 2007)

Schon mal in den Diagnosepuffer der CPU geschaut...?


----------



## magmaa (28 Mai 2007)

Nö wie geht das?


----------



## volker (28 Mai 2007)

im s7-projekt links im baum die cpu anklicken. dann aus dem menü  zielsystem/diagnose/baugruppenzustand


----------

